# Mom freaks out in Lamborghini Gallardo



## toovo1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

A son has decided to tape his mother as he takes her on a ride on his brand new 1250WHP Twin Turbo Lamborghini Gallardo by Underground Racing.

The result is really funny. She can't really handle the speed and freaks out.

Check the video


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

This video blows! The guy can't even drive... he's obviously in over his head.:thumbdown:


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

As cheesy as the video may seem Robert is a really nice guy. Self made entrepreneur and has done everything on his own. I give him a lot of credit being so young and being able to live out what most people dream. He's the founder of Razzi.me it's a photo sharing website similar to photobucket along with some other projects. This should give inspiration to many to what is possible with very little investment. He's a prime example.

:beer:


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

a4 said:


> As cheesy as the video may seem Robert is a really nice guy. Self made entrepreneur and has done everything on his own. I give him a lot of credit being so young and being able to live out what most people dream. He's the founder of Razzi.me it's a photo sharing website similar to photobucket along with some other projects. This should give inspiration to many to what is possible with very little investment. He's a prime example.
> 
> :beer:


Congratulations, he deserves credit for sure. :thumbup: Now he should spend some of that money on proper driving technique lessons, other than having a heavy foot every once in awhile to perk up his mommy.


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

VWRedux said:


> Congratulations, he deserves credit for sure. :thumbup: Now he should spend some of that money on proper driving technique lessons, other than having a heavy foot every once in awhile to perk up his mommy.



:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## toovo1985 (Feb 19, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH your mean...


----------



## MYMKIVGTI (Mar 10, 2009)

His mom is smokin


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

MYMKIVGTI said:


> His mom is smokin


She is man,


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

sweaty palms eh mom?


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

Any pics of the car?


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

joeybags said:


> Any pics of the car?


any pics of the mom??


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

Lol no any pics of the car. Sorry I should of been specific


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

She has sweaty palms anyone for a Texas tug?


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## RobMarkToo (Apr 21, 2012)

a4 said:


> As cheesy as the video may seem Robert is a really nice guy. Self made entrepreneur and has done everything on his own. I give him a lot of credit being so young and being able to live out what most people dream. He's the founder of Razzi.me it's a photo sharing website similar to photobucket along with some other projects. This should give inspiration to many to what is possible with very little investment. He's a prime example.
> 
> :beer:


Or delusions of grandeur, whichever come first.


----------



## CarsAnalysis (Jun 7, 2017)

Lol:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Ameera Fatima (Jun 9, 2017)

*LOLX*

Congratulation, He Receive credit for sure. This video blows! The guy can't even drive... he's obviously in over his head. LOLX :what:


----------

